# 12 Day Old baby Goat Not Eating



## Boysmom08

We have a 12 day old baby goat who's mother had triplets and wasn't feeding the runt well. I have been trying to feed with FRM milk replacement and she was doing ok Sat afternoon and Sunday, but today she will not take the bottle at all. How long can I let her go without milk before I have to force the issue? It's been 12 hours since she ate last.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

First, I have never had good luck with milk replacer and can tell you that others have had the same experience.  Try using some whole milk warmed to about body temperature.  If a kid skips one feeding, I do not worry but more than one, is cause for concern.

What type of nipple are you using?  
How frequently were you feeding?
Have you checked for a temperature? 
 Is she peeing and pooping normally?  
Acting tired or wobbly?


----------



## Boysmom08

I'm using a rubber nipple that fits onto a 20 oz plastic bottle that we got at the feed store with the milk replacement. I was offering the milk every 4-6 hours, but she wouldn't always be interested. She doesn't even latch on herself, I have to pry her mouth open to get the nipple in, then she would eat. Her last feeding was 12 hours ago. She had 14 oz of milk through-out the day Sunday. As I am not familiar with this young of a goat, I would say she is moving about ok, but she does sleep a lot, or at least lays down. She peed last night at some point, but no poop during the night or this morning. She did yesterday afternoon.
I don't know how to check for a temp.
You said she could skip one feeding alright, but how much should she be eating and how often? She's 12 days old today.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I have Nigerian Dwarfs so my amounts may be different but we feed 3 times per day an evenly spaced intervals.  14 ounces of milk sounds like a lot to me but again, we have small breeds who never take that much.  At two weeks, ours take between 4-6 ounces per feeding.

To check for a temperature, put a plastic slip cover over a thermometer, use some lubricant, and insert it into her rectum.  You many need someone to hold her while you hold the thermometer.

If she was pulled from mom, she may resist the bottle and have to have her mouth opened and held closed around the nipple for a week or so until she gets the hang of it.  But you say she took it for a few days without trouble so do make sure she isn't running a fever.


----------



## Boysmom08

Thanks you! When I said she had 14 oz, that was all day long the total of multiple feedings. She's a kiko/boer cross. I think I will try a smaller nipple and the whole milk. I don't want to cause scours, but I can't let this baby die from dehydration or starvation. I know I may be getting a little worried, (as my husband says "FREAKED OUT"), and once I have some experience under my belt it won't be so bad.
I'll try the temp taking tonight if she is still doing good, otherwise I guess we will be going to the vet.
She's grinding her teeth too now. Not sure what that is all about.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Grinding teeth means pain.  Does she seem bloated at all and do you have any baking soda or mineral oil?  Do get the temp and let us know.  There are several possibilities here and you may want to get in touch with a vet to see if they would see her.


----------



## Boysmom08

OK, we're going to call the vet, she has scours now. The feed store said give her an infants dose of pepto every 2-3 hrs and pedialite, but I'm not sure.
This is way more than I thought I was getting into.
She doesn't look/feel bloated at all.


----------



## Boysmom08

Vet @ 1pm..she has energy still, jumps out of her crate to find me if I walk away.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I would not give her anything just yet.  Sometimes scouring is good because it gets out bad stuff too, but the fear is really that the kid will become dehydrated.  Let the vet see her at this point.  Do you know if her mom was given a CD&T vaccination before kidding?  

I know it is scary, especially when this is new to you.  It isn't always like this and you are doing a great job.  

(Welcome to the forum by the way-sorry it is under these circumstances and I hope things turn out well for you and your doeling).


----------



## bonbean01

X 2 !!!!  So glad you can get your baby to the vet soon!


----------



## Boysmom08

Thank you for the warm welcome!

I also wish it wasn't on these conditions that I am posting. I would say no on the vaccinations. He didn't for the 2 older goats ( 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 years) that I got from him in July. I had to do that myself when I got them home along with the wormer. I have heard a lot of debate on these depending on the land and other animal population, but I did it to be safe.

Thanks you again for the welcome , words of wisdom and encouragement.

I'll post how we are doing after the vet appointment.


----------



## Boysmom08

We're back from the vet! Temp was good. No problems with her stool, other than some blood. Not actually scours yet, it wasn't runny enough to be scours, but could have gotten that way soon. The vet said she needs goat milk, not cow milk. That the trace amounts of blood are the beginnings of intestine/stomach irritation. He also sent me home with a feeding tube and large syringe if she still doesn't take the bottle. She only weighs 4 lbs, and can't miss any feeding at this size. He wants her fed 4 oz. every 6 hrs until she takes more on her own or she is 2-3 weeks old.

Also, he said she was way to young to be given Pepto and electrolyte replacement. Said it would be fine if she were older and bigger.

Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## babsbag

So can you milk the doe and get some milk for the baby? Not to disagree with your vet but many many of us bottle raise our babies with cow's milk. It is usually preferred over replacers. I agree that goat milk would be the best but if you can't get that did the vet give you an alternative?

Hope she does well for you.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I will add that I have a 2 week old bottle baby (Nigerian Dwarf) that has been to the vet twice already. Our vet gave her a B-complex injection. I was already giving B12 gel to perk her up some before feedings. The vet stated they need Thiamin for brain function. 

She was also given BoSe at three days old.


----------



## Boysmom08

He did not give me any other options for her young age. Since there was blood in the stool and she was on the verge of scours his opinion was "Goats milk or go home". He did tell me that when she gets a few weeks older that I could try to mix the 2, and increase the amount of replacer over time as long as she is still responding well.
The doe is at another farm, and has 2 other babies she is feeding. The mom is Boer and just doesn't have that much milk I guess.
I have been buying her canned goats milk so far and she takes much more of it per feeding than she did of the FRM milk replacer. She is up to 6 oz on average 4-5 times per day. Still having an issue with her not taking the nipple by herself, but as soon as I get it in her mouth she doesn't care. 
I would attach a pic, but can't seem to figure that one out yet....lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill

some of them seem to never catch onto getting the nipple by themselves.  
I am not familiar with that milk replacer,  Is it for goats?  

We use Does Match by Land O' Lakes with great success and I have also used A cows milk recipee, with whole milk, buttermilk, evaporated milk and heavy whipping cream.  Many people are raising kids on Whole cows milk.  

I would guess it was the brand of milk replacer you were using. 
But bloody poop can also be a bacterial infection such as e-coli.  Since the kid is getting better with no antibioitcs I would guess the milk replacer wasn't doing well. 

Vets do see a lot and I am sure when it comes down to it, Goats milk is best.


----------



## Boysmom08

It's a FRM brand product ( Flint River Mills)  and it's all stock, not goat specific. He did a culture while we were there and it was negative! Thank goodness
I haven't seen the land o' lakes one you use...must be region specific?
While I hope to never have to go through this again, I think next time I will try whole milk, instead of the replacer. 

LOL, when you said goats milk is best, it made me think of a Le Leche ad  for breastfeeding "Breast is best"

Thank you for all the info and support!


----------



## Boysmom08

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I will add that I have a 2 week old bottle baby (Nigerian Dwarf) that has been to the vet twice already. Our vet gave her a B-complex injection. I was already giving B12 gel to perk her up some before feedings. The vet stated they need Thiamin for brain function.
> 
> She was also given BoSe at three days old.


He didn't even mention the injections, but if she has any relapses or further feeding issues on the goats milk I will ask about them.
Thanks


----------



## Boysmom08

The goat in question...Peaches


----------



## Boysmom08

Now she has some bloody mucus in her stool. Was told she might be eating too much, so I am cutting it back to 3 X per day and offering 6 oz per feeding.
What think you guys?


----------



## Roll farms

I promise and swear to you that using whole cows milk would be fine....
You could even mix cow w/ the canned goat milk as time goes by and she eventually goes up to 1/2 g per day....the canned goat milk I've seen gets pretty $$.

Here's a link to a page I wrote about bottle raising kids....it covers how / when to offer other feeds, increase the milk quantity, etc.  Also covers other stuff.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586

We feed all our kids (around 40 per year for well over 10 yrs) 3x a day from birth.  I've had several slow starters who you pretty much have to put the nipple in their mouths at first but they eventually figure it out.

It might not hurt to put 1/2 tsp of baking soda in her bottle in the am for a few days.  I also like the idea of a B vitamin shot.  I'd give her 2cc IM.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

6oz 3x a day isn't enough. I'm feeding my 1 week old kids 12oz each 3x a day. Theyre on whole cows milk too!


----------



## SkyWarrior

I have a 7 day old Boer/Nubian x who is eating about 14 oz three times a day!  Other than a slight bit of scours that were cleared up with a homemade version of electrolytes, some probiotics, and a CD antitoxin shot, he's in good health.  He drinks cow's milk.

Your girl needs more food.  The bloody stuff isn't sitting right with me.  I'd consider maybe a clostridium antitoxin injection or antibiotics.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I have 3 on a bottle right now and they are getting 12 to 14 ounces four times a day.  
They are getting a 50/50 mixture of kid milk replacer(for goats) and whole milk recipee.  I feed them at 7am, 11 am, 4 am and 10pm.

Edited: Oops, not 4am, but 4pm.


----------



## Godsgrl

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have 3 on a bottle right now and they are getting 12 to 14 ounces four times a day.
> They are getting a 50/50 mixture of kid milk replacer(for goats) and whole milk recipee.  I feed them at 7am, 11 am,* 4 am* and 10pm.


Would that be 4 PM? Just to clarify....


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 on a bottle right now and they are getting 12 to 14 ounces four times a day.
> They are getting a 50/50 mixture of kid milk replacer(for goats) and whole milk recipee.  I feed them at 7am, 11 am,* 4 am* and 10pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be 4 PM? Just to clarify....
Click to expand...

yes,4pm.


----------



## Boysmom08

I think we have the almost scours under control, just an issue of trace amounts of old blood, brown not black, in her stool still. She has gained 8 oz since Tuesday!
I will start adding cows milk to the goats milk as soon as the blood is no longer an issue. The vet this morning came up with a very scientific way of determining the amount she should eat per her body weight and came to 12 oz per day in 4 feedings! WTH! I hope this gets the blood issue under control soon, she is chewing on everything and head butts me looking for a teet every chance she gets!
She's still active and spunky like a good kid should be, I am praying it only takes 1 more day so she can start to eat more at 3 feedings. She's 2 weeks old today.


----------



## babsbag

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> 6oz 3x a day isn't enough. I'm feeding my 1 week old kids 12oz each 3x a day. Theyre on whole cows milk too!


x2. 

Mine was eating 16 oz 3x day at 2 weeks. What does your girl weigh?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

One of mine bloated today and is off his bottle, but he made a pig of himself yesterday and I let him drink a 20 ounce bottle, then husband did the evening feeding and let him drink a big bottle. And this morning he was slightly bloated, constipated and grinding his teeth.  Frustrating.


----------



## SkyWarrior

My little guy gets 14 oz 3x a day at one week.  Storey's Guide to Raising Milk Goats recommends 36 oz a day for week old goats 2-4 times a day. The fact that you've got a meat goat means you need to feed more.  I'm sorry, but your veterinarian is wrong.


----------



## Boysmom08

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> My little guy gets 14 oz 3x a day at one week.  Storey's Guide to Raising Milk Goats recommends 36 oz a day for week old goats 2-4 times a day. The fact that you've got a meat goat means you need to feed more.  I'm sorry, but your veterinarian is wrong.


She just yesterday weighed in @ 4.5 lbs. There is no way her tummy could hold 14 oz at one time.


----------



## Boysmom08

FEEDING BABY GOATS (NOTE: Rev 3/3/00) WEIGHT (in lbs) 	4 x DA 	3 x DA 	2 x DA 	GRAIN
5 	3 oz 	4 oz 	6 oz 	1 oz
7 	4 oz 	6 oz 	8 oz 	2 oz
10 	5 oz 	7 oz 	10 oz 	2 oz
15 	7 oz 	9 oz 	14 oz 	2 oz
20 	8 oz 	11 oz 	16 oz 	3 oz
25 	10 oz 	13 oz 	20 oz 	3 oz
30 	12 oz 	16 oz 	24 oz 	4 oz
40 	16 oz 	21 oz 	32 oz 	5 oz
50 	20 oz 	27 oz 	40 oz 	6 oz

[If you would rather figure it by age: Day 1-2, 4-6 oz 4 x da; Day 3-7, 8-10 oz 3 x da; Weeks 2-6, 16-18 oz 2 x da; Week 6 to weaning (8-14 wk), 20-24 oz 2 x da. However, we do prefer the chart above.]


----------



## babsbag

Boysmom08 said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little guy gets 14 oz 3x a day at one week.  Storey's Guide to Raising Milk Goats recommends 36 oz a day for week old goats 2-4 times a day. The fact that you've got a meat goat means you need to feed more.  I'm sorry, but your veterinarian is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> She just yesterday weighed in @ 4.5 lbs. There is no way her tummy could hold 14 oz at one time.
Click to expand...

She is tiny isn't she?  None of mine have been that small. I think that trying to feed less more often is probably the best as that is how mom does it. If she sin't screaming bewteen feedings she is probably ok. As she gets bigger she will let you know when she is hungry.


----------



## bm12171

Good luck with your little goat!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Boysmom08

She's doing better eating, but since Saturday night I have had to replace every other feeding with electrolytes. Yesterday we got 2 milk feedings in a row before the scours came back. Oh joy!


----------



## Roll farms

Something is definitely not right w/ that kid, I've never had one keep a scour unless there was a problem, something bacterial or a parasite.  
I really, truly have bottle raised 400+ kids....what I offer as advice is from actual practical experience, not read online or in a book.

Your vets info / advice isn't impressing me.

Meat goats don't necessarily need 'more' milk than dairy kids, but if she's only 5.5 #, there's def. something wrong.  That'd be a low birth weight, much less at 2 weeks old.  She should gain around .5# per day if growing 'well'.  I actually am upset if they don't gain more than .5# per day.

If the kid were here I would -1- pull her off anything but a gelling electrolyte (it will fill them up better than electrolytes alone, and help slow the scour.  2 - 2cc of B vitamin 2x a day for 2 days, then 1x a day for  a week.  3- probios 2x a day for 2 days, then 1x a day for a week.  Scour Check 2x a day (2cc) on an empty stomach (at least 30 min before or 2 hrs after eating) for 3 days.  After 3 days of the gelling electrolyte, try 1/2 milk and 1/2 water dilution and see how she does.

If she scoured again, a fecal would be ran, asking to check for coccidia / bacterial causes.

We don't use anything but 'fresh from the goats' pasteurized milk (not store-bought) and Vitamin D when we have a goat milk shortage.  No additives, no preservatives, no sweeteners, thickeners, etc.

I have a 32#, 30 day old Boer buckling who's drinking 30oz 3x a day.  I have a Nub doeling who's 5 weeks old, weighs 25# and is taking 20oz 3x a day.  There's really no set formula...just gradually increase their amount (and I want to stress the "gradually" part) over time, monitor their poop and weight gain, and overall condition / behavior.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Rolls is very very good at this---our vet's have a great knowledge base and are acting on that but most are not as well versed with goats as with cattle and other animals, and sometimes their advice has to be balanced with the advice of a pro who works with goats regularly---in this case, I would heed the advice of RollFarms over your vet.  Hope you can get your baby back on track.


----------



## babsbag

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Rolls is very very good at this---our vet's have a great knowledge base and are acting on that but most are not as well versed with goats as with cattle and other animals, and sometimes their advice has to be balanced with the advice of a pro who works with goats regularly---in this case, I would heed the advice of RollFarms over your vet.  Hope you can get your baby back on track.


x2


experience is invaluable at times.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

babsbag said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolls is very very good at this---our vet's have a great knowledge base and are acting on that but most are not as well versed with goats as with cattle and other animals, and sometimes their advice has to be balanced with the advice of a pro who works with goats regularly---in this case, I would heed the advice of RollFarms over your vet.  Hope you can get your baby back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> experience is invaluable at times.
Click to expand...

*
X3.*


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I 2nd and 3rd and 4th the spectagard scour halt for pigs, It is very good for a bacterial problem.


----------



## Boysmom08

Peaches is doing great! She got a vitamin B shot and the thick electrolyte fluids. Stopped all grains for a few days and she gained 2 lbs in 6 days. I know some of you think it should be more, but it was better than nothing at all. Still worried that she might not be developed all the way internally, she is still small for a 1 month old, but she is playful and seems to be thriving for now.


----------

